# sucht Translation Programm

## BlackEye

kennt jemand ein gutes Programm zum übersetzen einzelner Wörter von Deutsch nach Englisch und umgekehrt?

Für KDE oder GTK?

Sowas ähnliches wie Babylon für Windoze...

Gruß

----------

## bteufel

ksteack

----------

## Schmolch

Sowas wie Babylon, wo man einfach nur ein Wort anklicken muß und dadurch das Übersetzungsprogramm automatisch aufgerufen wird und das betreffende Wort übersetzt, gibt es meines Wissens nach nicht.

Für einfache Wort-zu-Wort Übersetzungen nehm ich dict.leo.org. Beim Konqueror ist der Web-Shortcut dafür schon eingerichtet, d.h. einfach in die Adressleiste leo:"zu übersetzendes Wort" eingeben. Bei Mozilla/Galeon/Phoenix kann man das ganz schnell selbst über die Bookmarks einrichten, daß er dann über so ne Akürzung irgendne Seite abfragt also in dem Fall dict.leo.org.

Man kann natürlich auch mit dem Altavista Translator ganze Webseiten übersetzen lassen, beim Konqueror ist das wieder bereits intergriert, muß man nur in der Extra-Toolbar anklicken.

----------

## sOuLjA

ich benutze "ding" das ist ganz nützlich

----------

## BlackEye

ksteak konnte ich leider nicht installieren (steak hab ich installiert, aber bei ksteak oder gsteak bricht er beim kompillieren ab)

Ding hat bei mir funktioniert!

Der Shortcut beim konqueror dürfte auch sehr interessant sein .. nur muss man den Browser erst starten dafür.. also ist "Ding" in manchen Situationen besser, weil schneller geladen  :Wink: 

ansonsten danke für die Tipps!

----------

## bteufel

 *BlackEye wrote:*   

> ksteak konnte ich leider nicht installieren (steak hab ich installiert, aber bei ksteak oder gsteak bricht er beim kompillieren ab)
> 
> 

 

Ich konnte ksteak problemlos installieren gentoo 1.4-rc1  :Wink: 

----------

